# Desactiver la decompression automatique des fichier .zip



## John-B15 (7 Mai 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
quand je télécharge un fichier.zip via safari, il de "dezip" automatiquement, je souhaiterais savoir comment désactiver cela. 
Merci de votre aide, cordialement, Jb


----------



## Hello_Kitty (7 Mai 2009)

dans le premier onglet des préférences de safari, il faut déchocher l'option "ouvrir les fichiers sûrs après téléchargement"


----------

